# Any vw caddy owners??



## A1val (May 22, 2010)

Hi all

Iv just bought a caddy tdi on a 07 plate , and iam looking for some ideas on how to kit it all out with shelving etc.... 

So any ideas or pics would be much appreciated

and before anyone asks i have looked through the inside ya van thread ,not really any caddys on there tho. 

Thanks


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

i had one but it became too small for me, although its still the best van ive owned.

don't really know what you can expect for answers though, you could have a kranzle or a bolt to the floor hot PW, a suitcase genny or a massive site based one.

make some shelving up, i've just racked the inside of mines and it makes working from the van so much easier


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Ive got a Caddy...Will see what photos Ive got and post them here later.

Steve


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I love my caddy.Anything you need, just shout..

http://www.dooka.co.uk/write_ups/caddy/caddy.html

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=196321&highlight=caddy

http://caddy2k.com/forum/


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

dooka said:


> I love my caddy.Anything you need, just shout..
> 
> http://www.dooka.co.uk/write_ups/caddy/caddy.html
> 
> ...


I love your caddy too! :thumb:


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

I had a fiesta van tdci which I loved to bits but did look at caddys and dream.Great van; sorry if I cant help with your question.


----------



## A1val (May 22, 2010)

dooka said:


> I love my caddy.Anything you need, just shout..
> 
> http://www.dooka.co.uk/write_ups/caddy/caddy.html
> 
> ...


Thanks mate

Your caddy is ace, do you have a water tank in yours?,Also how much was the steering wheel looks so much better:thumb:


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

dooka said:


> I love my caddy.Anything you need, just shout..
> 
> http://www.dooka.co.uk/write_ups/caddy/caddy.html
> 
> ...


thats a lovely example - how does it look after its been out working, my van is used for a lot of commercial valeting and the thing can can end up the pits after a week of work and its only a 60 plate.

love the seats - but again, too "nice" for my line of valeting, they'd be ruined,scuffed and stained within a week no doubt

lovely van however, makes me miss mines more now :lol:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Having seen Rob's van on many occasions it looks much better in the flesh, the artwork on the van is also spot on and the fit and finsh on the interior has been well put together.........:thumb:



A1val said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Your caddy is ace, do you have a water tank in yours?,Also how much was the steering wheel looks so much better:thumb:


Pretty sure Rob doesn't have a Water Tank in the van unless I am missing something.........



David said:


> thats a lovely example - how does it look after its been out working, my van is used for a lot of commercial valeting and the thing can can end up the pits after a week of work and its only a 60 plate.
> 
> love the seats - but again, too "nice" for my line of valeting, they'd be ruined,scuffed and stained within a week no doubt
> 
> lovely van however, makes me miss mines more now :lol:


Rob keeps it super clean all the time, I don't think I have ever seen it dirty, it's always looking super slick.........:car:


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

As promised, if a little late! Also very messy...Never usually as bad as that, but its been a busy time.










































Steve


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

Here's my setup (in quite a state the now), bit of a pain in the  when you need to pull half the stuff out but I dont think I'd have any other van :argie: haha still pulls when loaded to max capacity and excellent on the fuel:thumb:


----------

